# ssh Zugriff über apache user



## akkie (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Kann mir einer von euch sagen ob ich das was ich vor habe so umsetzen kann oder ob es eine bessere Lösung gibt.

Ich möchte per PHP eine SSH-Verbindung zu einem anderen Server aufbauen. Dies möchte ich gerne über ein Shell-Script machen. PHP läuft unter dem Benutzer www-data. Die SSH-Verbindung soll ebenfalls über den Benutzer www-data laufen. Das heißt im HOME-Verzeichnis /var/www liegt der Private-Key für den Prozess.

Meine Sorge ist das wenn der Apache gehackt wird (z.B. Sicherheitslücke) der Private-Key gestohlen werden kann.

Eine andere Lösung wäre einen zweiten Benutzer anzulegen und die SSH Verbindung über diesen laufen zu lassen. Der Benutzer muss in der Gruppe www-data sein so das er Zugriff auf das entfernte Vezeichnis hat. Im Home Verzeichnis des Users muss ich hier aber für den Key die Berechtigung 640 geben. Also habe ich da ja nichts gewonnen weil der Benutzer www-data den Key jetzt lesen kann.

Würde mich sehr über Vorschläge von euch freuen.

Mfg Akkie


----------

